# Virginia Beach Campgrounds



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

We're going to heading to the Neptune Festival at Virginia Beach in September and are looking for some input on CG's. I've checked out the reviews on RV Park Reviews and have narrowed down to two choices.

First Landing State Park

Holiday Trav-L-Park of Virginia Beach

Looking for input from some Outbackers on these two parks. Pros and cons.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Paul'

I highly recommend the Holiday Trav-L-Park. We were in the super sites for the Easter rally. Some of the biggest and best sites we have ever been in. They may be a bit pricey but well worth it.









Greg


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

G.G.Gator said:


> Hi Paul'
> 
> I highly recommend the Holiday Trav-L-Park. We were in the super sites for the Easter rally. Some of the biggest and best sites we have ever been in. They may be a bit pricey but well worth it.
> 
> Greg


Greg,

Are those what they call their Super Sites? I was seriously thinking about booking one of them because they looked great.

Paul


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Paul:

Call now and book a Super Site at Holiday Trav-L-Park. Those spots are wonderful and fill up fast. One of the staff members told me that for every Supersite reservation they take, they have to turn down 5 requests because they are full.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Paul,
I don't do the booking, that's the DW's job I believe my information to be accurate that these are referred to as the super sites. I counted 4 pools there at the campground not that we were there during swimming weather. The mini golf course looked like fun, and the service personnel were friendly and did a great job accommodating our group.

Greg


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, the Super Sites are all spoken for that weekend. Wen ahead and booked a standard site and put our name on the waiting list for the Super Sites should one come available. Thanks for the input!

Paul


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> Well, the Super Sites are all spoken for that weekend. Wen ahead and booked a standard site and put our name on the waiting list for the Super Sites should one come available. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Paul


I hope things work out for you and you get a super site. I didn't see anything to get too excited about with the other sites. Still all and all it's a nice campground, with lots to do.

Greg


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We stayed there a few years ago. Nice big campground with lots of pools.The beach is close enough to ride bikes if you are into that sort of thing. I think the campground has their own beach parking lot too. The only problem I can remember and it really didn't bother us too much was the noise from the jets. It's kind of cool at first but can get annoying if you are spending a lot of time at the campground. It's either 9:00 or 10:00 that they suddenly stop flying so it doesn't affect sleeping.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

*I LOVE JET NOISE*

True sounds of FREEDOM!!!!


----------



## pinklady (Jan 31, 2007)

We were there for the Easter Rally also and thought the place was great--except for the jets. We live in a very rural town with little noise so the jets were an issue with us and we won't be returning there unless it's just for a week-end. The jets were non-stop, Monday-Thursday, about 9 am till close to 11 pm. When we go camping, we aren't "escaping" anything, so we just look for a peaceful environment with interesting things to do. We spent as much time away from the campgrounds as we could (given the rain and snow) to escape the jets. But everyone has different tolerances and many people weren't bothered at all.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

The Holiday park is our home at the Beach the staff is a combination of locals and Canadians. Some very very pleasant folks.....
We accidentally found this place when we decided to leave First Landing without even setting up. I could give you a list of grievances on the state park but that would just be a bummer, and I am focusing on the positive after a very difficult week.

Holiday will be great for you..........dont sell the regular sites short though, September is usually not full, come in after the office opens and pick a site that gives you a couple campsites between you and the neighbors and it is very comfortable.
We have already visited "home" once this year.

MK


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Both of these parks are nice, but Holiday is closer to the action. As the others have stated, you will love the park and the owners were very good to us during the rally. When you book, mention that you heard good things about them from the site. They went over and beyond to make us happy at the spring break rally. BTW, I don't remember when the neptune festival is, but I will be on one of the supersites during Labor Day weekend.

Darlene


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies. Based on the feedback, I'm glad we went ahead and booked Holiday.

As for the Neptune Festival, it runs September 28-30. Never been to the festival but I hear it is a great party. And they have the North American Sandsculpting Championships which the kids are really looking forward to.

Paul


----------

